# Subs wanted- Central Connecticut



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Have both residential routes and a rather large commercial account. Need dependable drivers with their own equipment. Also looking for reliable shovelers for accounts. Call direct- (860)306-0454- Semper Fidelis Lawn and Snow, LLC


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

what towns? i'm along the shoreline


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

All in central ct, Wethersfield, Newington, Rocky Hill, Cromwell.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

k just wondering thats a little to far for me


----------



## koosh925 (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you still looking for help.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Vinnie, I plowed for you last year. What do you have for this year? I would like that commercial if you don't have anyone for it. Let me know.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Sent you an email Chris.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

I talked to you in July still interested contact Me at 860-883-4640 still have some equipment left thanks Brian


----------

